# Wichtige Raid Tränke?



## M0tti (27. September 2009)

Gut die Überschrift sagt im Grund alles. Welche Fläschchen oder Tränke, was auch immer euch lieber ist, werden oft in Raids gebraucht? Bisher habe ich nur von Fläschchen des Frostwyrms gelesen.

Danke im vor raus für die Antworten und eine schöne Nacht noch (:


----------



## Cysiaron (27. September 2009)

mal dazu gesagt, das flasks im raid pflicht sind...
endlose wut (melee)
frostwyrm (hexer, magier)
steinblut (tanks)
reines mojo(heiler)

sind die gängigsten
liegen bei uns auf dem server bei 30 bis 35 gold pro stück.
dazu kommen noch tränke im raid, sprich die runenbesudelten heil- und manatränke wenns mal eng wird,
unzerstörbarer trank, hasttrank oder sein besseres pendant dazu.

in den einfachen raids wie naxx, sath ohne D und maly wird gerne auf einfaches zurückgegriffen.
hier wird die auswahl ungemein größer.
erhebliche stärke (DK, Offkrieger)
erhebliche seelenstärke (tanks)
zaubermachtelexier(hexer, magier)
beweglichkeit (hunter, schurken)
zornelexier (katzen)
magierblut heiler)
sind auch die gängigsten, wobei gesagt werden muss, dass in den einfachen raids viel herumexperimentiert wird


----------



## Albra (28. September 2009)

kommt auf klasse, skill und aufgabe an 
 auch um schwächen in dem eignen equip auszugleichen kann man tränke nutzen
eigentlich kann man die ganze bandbreite als nützlich erachten


----------



## Sertime (30. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an: 
Heiler-Reines Mofo
Nahkämpfer-Steinblut
Fernkämpfer(Zaubernd)-Frostwyrm

Sind natürlich teuer wegen dem Frostlotus den man zum herstellen benötigt.Is dann schon praktischer einen twink mit Alchemie/Kräutern zu haben.

Mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edento (1. Oktober 2009)

Fläschchen der destillierten Weisheit ist bei unseren Heiligpaladinen sehr beliebt.
Es ist zwar ein Classic-Fläschchen, bietet jedoch gleich viel Intelligenz wie zwei Nordend-Elixiere zusammen, hält über den Tod hinaus an und ist von der Raidleitung freigegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slyze (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab mit meinem DD auch immer Geschwindigkeitstränke dabei .

Und mit meinem Heal Trank der wilden Magie .
Heiltränke und Manatränke sind sowieso Standart um vlt mal nen Engpass besser zu überstehen.


----------

